# Cycle of Piano Poems (five piano pieces)



## aleazk

I have finished a new set of piano pieces. The basic idea was to compose short pieces in a very free and fluent form and very expressive also.

-Cycle of Piano Poems:

I) Daybreak:


__
https://soundcloud.com/aleazk%2Fi-amanecer

II) Uncertainty:


__
https://soundcloud.com/aleazk%2Fpiano-poem-uncertainty

III) The Decadence of Waltz:


__
https://soundcloud.com/aleazk%2Fvals

IV) After Rain:


__
https://soundcloud.com/aleazk%2Fnew-piano-piece-after-rain

V) Sunset:


__
https://soundcloud.com/aleazk%2Fpiano-poem-4-unnamed-yet

:tiphat:


----------



## chee_zee

damn son, you have sheets to this you'd be willing to share with us mere mortals? daybreak is so beautiful man!


----------



## MrAtanasov

Quite nice indeed,Daybreak is my favorite as well.It's got that mixture of jazz meets Ravel feeling to it.Great work,really enjoyed it!


----------



## chee_zee

you ever hear kapuskin's 8 jazz etudes for piano?


----------



## aleazk

Hi, thanks guys, glad you liked the pieces. @chee_zee I will show you some scores when I finish them.


----------



## Dodecaplex

II, III, and IV are masterpieces. Can I get the scores as well?


----------



## Cnote11

I listened.


----------



## Henrique

I have to say that I adored Daybreak but found III rather bland. But maybe that's because I had been expecting a waltz-like rhythm and didn't get it. They are all first-rate anyways - when I say bland I mean by comparison with the others. Would it be possible if you sent me the score as well?


----------

